# Monitor LCD Prende y pasa a standby



## nestorav (Abr 14, 2012)

Saludos, les escribo porque tengo un monitor siragon LCD de 19" que presenta la siguiente falla: Al presionar el boton de power el equipo enciende, incluyendo lamparas, pero luego de 2 segundo entra en standby, durante el tiempo que dura encendido no muestra señal de video, es decir como si no estuviera recibiendo señal del PC, sin embargo ya fue probado con otro pc para descartar esto. Se le reemplazaron los capacitores de la etapa primaria de la fuente, se valoraron los tranformadores del inversor, los mosfet, voltajes de la fuente, se probaron otras lamparas y el problema persiste, si tienen algo que aportar estaria agradecido.


----------



## nocta (Abr 15, 2012)

Podrías subir fotos de las placas?

Te fijaste que los reguladores de voltaje y las soldaduras (en general) estén bien?

Un saludo.


----------



## nestorav (Abr 17, 2012)

Saludos y gracias por responder. Efectivamente revise los reguladores y soldaduras frías y todo parece estar bien, pero te comento: como puedes ver en la imagen adjunta (lo que etiquete como numero 1) es el pin de la tarjeta de la fuente e inversores donde se recibe la señal de 5V provenientes del modulo de vídeo (Lo que etiquete como numero 2), esta señal solo dura como 2seg en 5V, y luego pasa a 0V y la fuente se inhibe. La otra prueba que realice es desconectar el modulo de vídeo y "simular" estos 5V de forma constante y las lamparas y todo los circuitos de la fuente e inversores funcionan perfectamente, por eso estoy pensando que la avería se encuentra en el modulo de vídeo (donde esta el conector VGA). Agradecidos por los aportes que puedan hacer.


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 17, 2012)

Estando en Standby, ¿probaste si responde prender y apagar, o solo queda en Standby, y no sale de ese estado?

¿Probaste la continuidad del cable de video, y conexiones del mismo?

Saludos..


----------



## nocta (Abr 17, 2012)

Podrías subir fotos más nítidas del power board? De ambos lados.

Si ves imagen 2 segundos y luego, se vuelve a blanco, revisá lo siguiente en el power board:

- Capacitores
- Lámparas (buen funcionamiento y cableado, sobre todo el de retorno)
- Transformador/es de las CCFL
- Mosfets

Un saludo.


----------



## nestorav (Abr 18, 2012)

saludos DJ T3 y nocta, tratando de responder a los dos les comente que  efectivamente luego que esta en standby y prendes y apagas, el equipo enciende (Funcionan las lamparas y todos los voltajes de la fuente), pero a los dos segundos vuelve a caer en standby (Si vuelvo hacer este proceso de encender y apagar, se repite el ciclo), es importante destacar que en el tiempo que enciende no se observa ningún tipo imagen proveniente del pc conectado, solo se observa un mensaje que indica que no tienen ninguna señal de vídeo entrante.

Por otro lado nocta, te comento que no hay ningún capacitor inflado ni con fuga, las lamparas fueron probadas 1x1 y los transformadores (CCFL) presentan los voltajes adecuados, de igual forma los mosfet, es por ello que quisiera corroborar si el voltaje que envía el modulo de vídeo hacia el modulo principal (Fuente, Inversores) especificamente en el PIN ON/OFF  deberia de mantenerse en 5V y no caer a 0V como pasa con este equipo, porque justamente cuando pasa a 0 esta señal es cuando se inhibe la fuente. Nocta voy a sacar otras fotos y las subo.


----------



## nocta (Abr 18, 2012)

El led de que tiene señal de la PC no queda fijo, titila constantemente?

Suena básico, pero probaste otro cable? Si tiene otra entrada (DVI, HDMI), probaste si funcionaba con alguna de esas?

Los capacitores cerámicos cerca de los conectores de las lámparas, miden bien? Sabés si el IC funciona bien?

Un saludo.


----------



## nestorav (Abr 20, 2012)

Saludos nocta, solo tiene una entrada(VGA) Verifique el cable y el conector del modulo de vídeo, esta perfecto, creo que voy a ubicar un modulo de vídeo equivalente para probar y les comento.

Gracias a todos por su colaboración..


----------



## nocta (Abr 20, 2012)

Qué marca son los capacitores? Si son Susecon, Teapo, Taicon ... reemplazalos sin siquiera medirlos. Usá capacitores Low ESR que soporten hasta 105ºC.

El problema no está dado por el zócalo de video. El problema está en la fuente, no en el logic board. 

Cambiá todos los capacitores de la fuente. Testeá los mosfets fuera del circuito, fijate el voltaje que pasa por el filtro principal (capacitor grande) y el puente rectificador. También los voltajes del IC que controla las lámparas.

Un saludo.


----------



## nestorav (Abr 25, 2012)

Gracias nocta, estaré ejecutando tu recomendación y te comento...


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 25, 2012)

También comprueba si el micro que hay en la placa de video calienta, y si lo hace de forma excesiva, puede ser que esté averiado.
Los voltajes que llegan a él, también comprueba, pueden ser 5V y/o 3.3V.

Saludos


----------



## sam24 (Jun 10, 2013)

nestorav dijo:


> Saludos nocta, solo tiene una entrada(VGA) Verifique el cable y el conector del modulo de vídeo, esta perfecto, creo que voy a ubicar un modulo de vídeo equivalente para probar y les comento.
> 
> Gracias a todos por su colaboración..




Hola NESTORAV... podrias indicarme si al fin resolviste el problema? y como?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jun 10, 2013)

sam24 dijo:


> Hola NESTORAV... podrias indicarme si al fin resolviste el problema? y como?



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f20/monitores-tv-lcd-2-segundos-negro-79698/


----------

